# [gelöst] Ich kann seit 5 Tagen keine neuen Bugreports...

## Klaus Meier

Bugreports, die schon laufen, kann man bearbeiten, nur neue gehen nicht. Habe es schon an infra@gentoo.org gemeldet. Das war am Freitag. Es gab eine Rückfrage und seit dem tut sich nichts mehr.

Weiß jemand, was da los ist?

Die Meldung lautet:

```
Die Webseite unter https://bugs.gentoo.org/post_bug.cgi ist

möglicherweise vorübergehend nicht verfügbar oder wurde dauerhaft an

eine neue Webadresse verschoben.
```

Last edited by Klaus Meier on Mon May 18, 2015 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Kann ein Problem mit Weiterleitung sein. Dat Ding heißt jetzt statt "post_bug.cgi" "enter_bug.cgi". Wenn ich hier "post_bug.cgi" öffne werde ich korrekt weitergeleitet.

Hast du das denn in deinen Bookmarks gespeichert? Ich geh immer auf bugs.gentoo.org und folge manuell den Links  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau so mache ich es auch. Chromium und Epiphany spucken ja noch eine Fehlermeldung aus, beim Firefox kann ich so oft ich will auf den "Submit Bug" Button klicken, es rührt sich gar nichts. Den Cache habe ich schon komplett gelehrt.

----------

## franzf

Ach, jetzt versteh ich das  :Wink:  Das Formular bekommst du noch aber "submit" geht nicht. War mir nach dem initialen Post nicht klar, sorry.

Wie gest du ins Internet?

Läuft irgendein Proxy?

Hat dein Provider etwas gegen dich?  :Wink: 

Mir hat kürzlich der NetworkManager einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Der kam zwangshalber mit plasma-5.3_beta - und hat gleich ungefragt die /etc/resolv.conf überschrieben. Bei mir ging dann gar kein Internet mehr. Aber vielleicht ist bei dir die config dann nur verdreht...

Kannst du vielleicht ein bestimmtes Update dem neuen Fehlverhalten zuordnen? Oder ein anderes Ereignis (Gewitter, das deinen Router zerschossen hat o.Ä.)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sonst geht ja alles. In der resolv.conf steht 8.8.8.8. Tja, ein Update? Keine Ahnung, was da vor 5 Tagen war... Funktioniert es denn bei dir?

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sonst geht ja alles. In der resolv.conf steht 8.8.8.8. Tja, ein Update? Keine Ahnung, was da vor 5 Tagen war... Funktioniert es denn bei dir?

 

Ja, es funktioniert:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=549632

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bestehende Bugreports kann ich mir auch anzeigen lassen und bearbeiten. Nur das erstellen von neuen geht nicht. Der Submit-Button will nicht. Sonst geht alles, wirklich alles  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bestehende Bugreports kann ich mir auch anzeigen lassen und bearbeiten. Nur das erstellen von neuen geht nicht. Der Submit-Button will nicht. Sonst geht alles, wirklich alles   

 

Jajajajaja  :Very Happy: 

Schau mal aufs Datum, ich hab den am 16.5. erstellt, also vor zwei Tagen. Vorher hab ich auch einige andere erstellt. Alle fallen in den von dir genannten Zeitraum von 5 Tagen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, dann weiß ich schon mal, dass das Problem bei mir liegt. Nur was?

Edit: Oh mein Gott. Ich hatte das build.log in meinen Home-Ordner kopiert. Und die Zugriffsrechte nicht geändert. Das Problem war, dass die build.log deshalb nicht hochgeladen werden konnte. Aber darauf muss man bei dieser Fehlermeldung erst mal kommen  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

Von mir auch ein "Oh mein Gott", weil ich das selbe auch schon mal erlebt habe - und mich jetzt partout nicht daran erinnern konnte...

Per scp als root in mein $HOME kopiert, falsche Rechte ...

Das Problem ist aber nicht bugzilla sondern der Browser. Der koordiniert ja den Upload und könnte auch kurz checken ob das File überhaupt lesbar ist...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Tja, nachdem die Fehlermeldung der Webkit-Browser so daneben lag, da tapert man erst mal in die falsche Richtung.

----------

## toralf

Ich hatte sowas auch schon mal erlebt und einen Bugreport aufgemacht - aber man meinte, das sei eher ein HTTP-Protokoll-Problem ... naja...

----------

